# Plastisol Transfers, What Brand, Where to get them



## Custommods (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello, I am Interested In Some advice on where to find affordable Plastisol Transfer sheets, I am interested in creating an end product for around 15 cents so i was hoping to find hot split transfer sheets for 10 cents in semi-large quantity (1000+). 
Some one help please


----------



## MWatkins (Jan 22, 2011)

I have used transfer Express for the past several years with good results.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Custommods said:


> Hello, I am Interested In Some advice on where to find affordable Plastisol Transfer sheets, I am interested in creating an end product for around 15 cents so i was hoping to find hot split transfer sheets for 10 cents in semi-large quantity (1000+).
> Some one help please


Been using plastisol transfers for decades and have not seen them that cheap ever....You might be able to get close if your design is small and you gang it on a larger sheet...


----------



## Custommods (Jan 24, 2014)

royster13 said:


> Been using plastisol transfers for decades and have not seen them that cheap ever....You might be able to get close if your design is small and you gang it on a larger sheet...


Do you know where i could find 15x15 BLANK heat-split Transfers for less than 18 cents?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Custommods said:


> Do you know where i could find 15x15 BLANK heat-split Transfers for less than 18 cents?


Look into litho transfers, they are offset print you should be able to get better pricing. F&M and Instagraphic are two companies doing lithos.


----------

